# Some Photoshop actions



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

For those that don't know you can enhance Photoshop by adding functionality that doesn't come with the original installation. "Actions" are an example of that - a set ot steps are recorded and then played when needed, which saves time and is very convenient.

This site has a number of downloadable actions and examples of what they do:

http://www.atncentral.com/download.htm

I'm not too knowledgeable about installing new actions, but I do believe there are people here that can explain this simple process in a concise and straightforward way. Please help out 

--Nikolay


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

atncentral is great for actions. I have been using few of them for a while.

Here are instuctions (credit to http://www.imphotography.com/downloads/installactions.htm)

Installing Actions

Installing actions on your computer is rather straight forward. You can install the action file anywhere on your computer hard disk. It does not have to be installed in the Photoshop directory hierarchy.

Once you have copied the action file onto your computer, you have to load the actions within Photoshop so that the actions are available for use. To load the actions, select "Load Actions ..." from the Actions palette menu as shown below.

Locate your action file and select the "Load" button. Your actions are added to the Actions palette.


----------

